# Hunting Poodle



## Whiskey Hound

I have been doing research into the use of a Poodle as a hunting dog. I'm not suggesting little foofy Poodle purse dog, I'm looking at the Standard Poodle. Does anyone have any experience with Poodles as working dogs in the field? 

I have a 13 year old Lab who is now retired after 12 years of hunting. I am looking at the Poodle to avoid the massive amount of hair shed by the typical hunting dog. Poodles apparently don't shed much so that is driving the decision. 

If there is a good hunting dog that would accommodate the lack of shedding I would be interested in hearing about them as well. I primarily hunt waterfowl so a good water dog is important.

Thanks for any input.


----------



## Pumpgunner

I don't have any experience first hand but I think that the 2 things you might run into problems with are that you may have a hard time finding a breeder of hunting poodles, and I just can't see a poodle being comfortable hunting in freezing weather and doing retrieves in icy water. That said it would be really interesting to see a good waterfowl poodle!


----------



## outdoorser

I know that Si Robertson has some experience with using poodles for hunting;-)


----------



## massmanute

I believe there is a breeder somewhere in Georgia that breeds poodles for hunting.

By the way, the poodle was originally a hunting dog.


----------



## wyo_archer1

I hunted in northern California a few years back with a friend that trained a poodle for upland birds. His dog worked amazing, sniffed birds out, pointed and flushed on command. As long as you train them correctly they would work great


----------



## Packfish

I think the no shedders are called Pudel Pointers


----------



## OKEE

What about a Labradoodle ?


----------



## Mr Muleskinner

What a about a snickerdoodle?


----------



## Packfish

Had one of them yesterday- no hair in them either


----------



## Whiskey Hound

OKEE said:


> What about a Labradoodle ?


Ya, what about those. Are they good dogs? Ive heard rumblings about hips and such with em.


----------



## KennyC

My wife wants a labradoodle and I know they go for a ton of money too. They have some they take to the hospitals for therapy dogs and there is a way they bread them where they don't shed.


----------



## Packfish

I still question that whole Labradoodle thing.


----------



## OKEE

Don't know much about the labradoodles. I just think they would be better at hunting than a standard poodle. Besides I think the sparkly collars and painted toenails might scare the ducks away.


----------



## Whiskey Hound

A bedazzled collar maybe? In the right colors it could work . If anyone has Si's number, I'll give him a call and see what he thinks of the poodles.

I was looking at this site, http://www.harmonyhuntingpudels.com/index.html 
while researching the poodle idea. If its on the internet it must be true right.


----------



## rlpenn

Forget the snickerdoodle if you want a hunting dog.

Another breeds to consider: The Irish Water Spaniel. It has a poodle-like coat.


----------



## Wind In His Hair

Just an FYI. F1B Labradoodles are the nonshedding ones, F1 generation still shed. It's all just fancy talk for how much poodle is in the bloodline. F1 is 50% lab, 50% poodle. F1B is 25% lab, 75% poodle.


----------



## swbuckmaster

A few photos of labradoodles. Looks like you exchange the shedding problems for weeds in the hair, butt clogs, runny eyes and laughs from everyone at the hunting club.


----------



## Whiskey Hound

Ya, the Labradoodle idea is dead. I hate to even have this conversation cause it means my Lab is short for this world. I would love to get another Lab but the wife has had it up to her ears with the shedding. I'm sure I'm not the only one that has this problem. Any good ideas on how to combat the constant war on hair generated by Labs?


----------



## swbuckmaster

Keep it outside lol


----------



## OKEE

Go black or chocolate can't see the hair as bad as a yellow lab . Had the same problem. The wife is not a dog lover and the hair made her like them all the more. My dog no longer has the run of the house. My dog spends 90% of the time outside and I let her in the mud room at night when it gets really cold or hot. I have a rug she likes to lay on and I just keep that vacuumed off. I won a battle and My wife won the war.


----------



## kstorrs

Whiskey Hound said:


> Ya, the Labradoodle idea is dead. I hate to even have this conversation cause it means my Lab is short for this world. I would love to get another Lab but the wife has had it up to her ears with the shedding. I'm sure I'm not the only one that has this problem. Any good ideas on how to combat the constant war on hair generated by Labs?


I have used fish oil with a couple of my dogs to reduce the shedding. It doesn't stop it but greatly reduces it. Also, my dad used to vacuum his golden retriever on a regular basis to pull the loose hair out.

Back to the labradoodle, we got my dad one after his golden retriever died of old age. He is a great obedient dog; extremely smart. As for hunting I don't know but could see one working well. Like mentioned earlier, the coat would be a weed picker-upper but I can't see a pure poodle being any different. My dad shaves his labradoodle's coat short every couple of month.


----------



## mcc9

*Labradoodle*

I recently got a labradoodle puppy. I wanted a hunting dog but my wife is allergic to dogs. The larbadoodle doesn't shed much so she doesn't have any problems with it. I agree with the long curly hair thing, but ours looks more like a lab. I did a lot of research on them before hand because I didn't want a hunting dog that doesn't look like one..... They come on all shapes and sizes. Everyone that see'e our dog thinks it is a lab. She is only 6 months old so she isn't ready for hunting yet so I can't comment on that, but she has a good retrieve instinct.


----------



## Whiskey Hound

Shes a cutie. I would be interested in knowing where she goes as far as being a hunter. Post some updates when you start working with her.
Is she a first generation Labradoodle?


----------



## mcc9

Yes she is a 1st generation labradoodle. Her dad was a poodle and mom was a black lab.


----------



## Huge29




----------



## Whiskey Hound

Interesting.............


----------



## Whiskey Hound

Well I did it, I bought a Poodle. He is a six month old, 38 lb, red standard poodle named Clark. He should get to between 65-75 lbs when full grown. He shows a lot of promise retrieving so far and loves the water. Havent shot a shotgun around him yet but the little cap gun doesnt seem to bother him at all.

So, if you happen to see a dude with a red poodle in the marsh make sure to say hi and its OK to laugh.


----------



## CVHunter INACTIVE

I wouldn't laugh. Hope your dog does great for you.


----------



## Packfish

Yes - certainly hope it works out-


----------

